# What Boredom Can Do... [Mr.Roboto 2A03/VRC6 Cover]



## GigaBit (Sep 29, 2017)

This was a couple weeks ago. I had nothing to do. So I thought I'd try to make a cover in Famitracker.
My chosen song was this.




So, I got to work.
It turned out a lot better than I thought it would.

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-502184835%2Fkilroy-was-here
And here's a video of what it looks like in the program. (RIP Audio Quality)




Download for the FTM file if your interested:
www.mediafire.com: kilroy_was_here.ftm
Anyways...
What do you guys think?


----------

